# 27sp front sus Mountain Bike w/hydraulic brakes for a good quality road/tourer



## mrfacetious (26 Jan 2009)

This is not neccesarily a serious offer, I just wanna see what kind of offers i get in return. I may take one if I'm lucky enough to get something back that sparks my attention so much.

Up for grabs here is my *Coyote Nevada* 22" Mountain bike with:
_-27speed Shimano Deores
-26x1.95" Tioga Factory extreme tyres
-Rock Shox Dart-3 forks with 100mm of travel, adjustable preload and lockout. 
-Quad QHD-SP Hydraulic front and rear disc brakes
-WTB V-comp saddle
-31.5lbs aluminium frame_

It is in ace condition, with some scratches to the paint from some unknown ****** source i'd enjoy killing, and is a genuinely stunning bike. I just thought I'd opt for something a bit simpler..

*The RRP for these bikes is £485 and they go on amazon for £360
Has only done 250 miles since last summer.
*the bike currently has my pannier rack bottle cage pump saddle bag and computer on it so I'll just post a photo from the net, as these will not be included.








Swapsies time!!!
In exchange for my beast I'd love a 
road/touring bike (which is *capable of* decent touring if not designed for it) with at least 18 gears,
drop bars (though i do have some to fit on if these aren't included), straightforward all-caliper brakes, 
bottle cage bosses (preferably for two bottles in case i ever need them), and i'd prefer it not to have those horrible racing shifts... I don't get along with them amazingly well.
I'd appreciate it if the bike didn't weigh in MUCH over 25lbs...
BUT i don't care how used it is, within reason 
none of these are "rules" as such just preferences; the main thing i'm looking for is simplicity and most of all QUALITY... I don't want to have to buy another bike for a few years now I hope.

And as I said, none of this is set in stone. Hope I get somebody interested!!

*Local Pickup is preferred but I'll ride out to you, get a train, whatever so long as it isn't too far. I'm in BLACKWOOD, south wales (google maps ahoy)*


----------

